# Deira area... any good????



## edrige (Feb 15, 2010)

hey guys. i would just like to know is deira a good area to stay in? and what is the surroundings like? is the transport services good? is there a shopping mall? any night life? etc is the apartments well furnished and reasonably priced to rent for a young guy?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Parts of Deira are just fine. Al Rigga Road has a Metro station & Al Ghurair Mall (first one in Dubai). Deira City Centre is a huge mall with a Metro station too and there are decent apartments in both areas. Plenty of night life.

-


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

*Deira*

I agree with Elphaba! deira is a very beautiful part & there are a lot of interesting places there.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Mohammeddin said:


> I agree with Elphaba! deira is a very beautiful part & there are a lot of interesting places there.


I would partly disagree - it's a beautiful part because is an old city and it smells history, however living there means spending hours in traffic jams, sometimes 200 m will take you 2 hours driving (not a joke!). If your work located in Deira then it would make sense.


----------



## edrige (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks guys. damn ella and yousef thats not good hey the traffic sounds like a nightmare. other than that it seems ok i guess.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Traffic in & out can be bad, but makes sense if you are working nearby. It's also a big area, so if you are close to a bridge it isn't so bad.

-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I live in Port Saeed, Deira and the benefits are - walking distance to City Centre mall, short car ride to Festival City, Al Ghurair Centre. Nice walks down the creek. QD's and the Boardwalk being within walking distance. 

Nightlife - Irish and Meridian villages extremely short taxi rides. Festival City (Belgian Beer Cafe!!!) and the Crowne Plaza/Fibbers end of SZR still short enough journeys. Also traffic is never that bad but I'm lucky enough to always be driving against the crowds with work.

Downside is all our friends live JBR, JLT, Tecom, Disco gardens etc and even Madinat is 50 AED in a taxi. Don't mind paying it for a big night out but it's for the "smaller" socialising that usually ends up me or the missus on soft drinks.


----------

